# Karpfenmontage für Barben ??



## xTauwurmx (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
 Also wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine Karpfenmontage die man wenn das geht auch für Barben verwenden kann. Wenn es da was gibt kann mir bitte jemand mal eine Zeichnung einer Montage mit benennung machen ?


Mfg Tauwurm

P.s. sollte selbsthakent sein


----------



## Zeroalex (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für Barben ??*

NÖ!!!!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für Barben ??*

Musst halt einfach das Blei so anbringen, dass es beim Abziehen des Fisches den Effekt ausübt, dem wegschwimmenden Fisch entgegen zu wirken. 

Also nicht mit AT-Boom, wo das Blei bei einem Biss passiv bleibt, sondern das Blei z.B. mit in den Wirbel des Vorfachs einhängen oder an einem 3er Wirbel an der Hauptschur montieren.

*#1*






*#2*


----------



## teddy88 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für Barben ??*

@zerolax, son dummes Kommentar kannst dir einfach sonstwohin schieben

@te

Natürlich gibt es jede Menger solcher Montagen.

Die ganz normale Festbleimontage ist Prima dazu geeignet, oder bei schlammigerem Untergrund ne Heli-Montage

Zeichnen kann und will ich nicht findes aber genug darstellungen + bindeanleitungen bei google!

mfg


----------

